# A new stick



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Not 100% sure but I think it's maple. The grain looks like ash but it's too heavy and there's no pith so I'm going with maple. It's one I cut a few years ago and apparently forgot to mark. Because of the weight, I decided to shave the whole thing down with my spokeshave which meant tons of sanding to get rid of tool marks.Took the head down a bit more from pic 3 to pic 4. It's had its first coat of poly. I guess it's more of a cleek than a crook.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking natural shepherds hook. How long is it ddw2. The smaller hook was used to catch sheep by the leg.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks, Randy. It's about 49" high. Took it for a short walk the other day. It has a real nice swing to it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a good sold walking stick! Well done.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks again, Randy.


----------



## marierufus (Aug 4, 2021)

This is a very useful post. Thank you!


----------



## Dubyajay (Oct 12, 2021)

Great natural head and a straight shank--nice! Did you do any straightening on the shank?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks Marierufus and Dubyajay. Didn't do any straightening on purpose but it may have lost a bit of curve during peeling and sanding.


----------

